# Divorced ex-boyfriend



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

Would you date him? Both divorced. What are the dangers.? 
Also Im confused about his intentions. I spoke to him twice before on FB and both times he asked for my number and I would not give it to him. Once he invited me to the beach with him and I couldnt go, mainly because i did not like he character whe we broke up some 15 yrs ago. Then, this weekend a mutual friend called me and told me he had visited them, they are a married couple who met through us when we were still dating, she told me how he had changed and how he kept saying he should have married me, so that got my hopes up. He has changed, im curious, so i fb him and give him my number.Im regretting the move now coz he's not really using it as I expected though last night he msged me on fb and we chatted for over a hour.
Should I come out and ask him what his intentions are or play along and see where it goes? Im not very good with games though, not very patient.

Guys whats up with that?


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking that you will have to satisfy your curiosity somehow. I think you need to know if he did indeed change. I think he may be cautious as well. You resisted giving him your number. He may have picked up on that reluctance and is holding back because of it. 

How did the chat go?


----------



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Mrlonelyheart.

Yea, I intend to do that but dont know how to proceed without seeming pushy or desperate. 

The chat went well, we had familiar ground, so it was comfortable. Actually im seperated going 1 year now and he asked about the seperation and he ended up sharing notes on how his divorce proceedings went, and giving me advice on how to best go about it, the kids, further education. 

I think I blew it though coz he asked what I do in my spare time and I said I didnt have much spare time (which is true) but maybe he may have taken that different.

If I ask him if the offer to the beach still stands, would that sound desperate.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wait it out, be patient and go on wit your life. I know you are adults now and adult dating is much different than when you are young, but I would still take it slow and let him be the pursuer.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Why exactly did you break up with him 15 years ago? What about his character did you not like?

People in general don't change radically. You're going to have to spend a lot of time making sure that whatever caused the breakup won't happen again. Keeping in mind that hormones will be altering your perception for around 6-12 months.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Post is really confusing. You want to give it a shot but you refuse to give him your number. You are judging him for being divorced, yet you are also divorced. He is your ex from long ago? 

Do you want to date him? If so, go for it.

If not, don't waste his time or your time.


----------

